# How To: Password Protect a Folder in Network?



## bakasamaz (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi all I have a question for you all Networking Expert out there. Im running a small networking at my house. this Network consist of 3 computers : My computer, My sister's and My mom's. My computer act as a Network Harddrive, I share a lot of Files in my computer. Sometimes my sister like to pull over some files from my computer, but there are some folders where i dont like her to open. Im thinking to Password Protect a certain folders, so whenever she or my mom open those certain folders a pop up will show up asking for password (im thinking to password protect because sometimes I need to able to access those folders from either my mom's or sister's computer) Is there anyway to do this? third party Program? all computers in my network running Windows XP.


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 19, 2005)

It is not possible to encrypt files in Windows XP home edition.  However, if you have XP pro you can.  If you have home edition you can try using Finecrypt it's a good program. The free version will only let you encrypt five files at a time which can be frustrating.


----------



## bakasamaz (Dec 19, 2005)

*xp pro*

Hi i have xp pro and i Unchecked the simple file sharing. Can you walk me through? what i want is to password protect Shared folders, so whenever from the others computers try to access those folders a Prompt message pop up asking for user name and password.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Check properties of files/directories or even whole drives. Under security you get a list of users, add or remove users that should have or should not have access. Select the user wyou want to give rights and check the boxes below the usernames. It's quite simple.


----------



## bakasamaz (Dec 19, 2005)

@DanTheBanjoman I did everything you told me, but somehow Other computers still can access the protected shared folders. Under Permission setting I set only Me and administrator could access those folders. Under Security Setting the same setup applies. can you be more specific


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 19, 2005)

If its for network access use share isntead of security, its basically the same idea though for network access.


----------

